# Where to buy bandsaw blades?



## Ives (Feb 5, 2015)

Where's the best place to buy bandsaw blades for cheap? I used to have a supplier when I lived in England, but have moved to America and have to figure it all out over here!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Cheap: Amazon. Good quality and fair price: Highland Woodworking.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I like BC Saw and tool…. they are in ontario. Good prices, and GREAT prices if you get together with others and purchase 10 at a time at ~30% off.

2 years ago I got 5 when the local guild put together an order.

I got 1/2 inch, 3TPI-105 inch blades for ~8 dollars

EDIT -

I think they may have gone out of business. or just bought out

Used to be www.bcsaw.com

there is a new site….
http://www.napgladu.com/

now I get just a gateway timeout. Michael Fortune pointed us that way when he spoke to the guild in Tulsa a few years back. They also sharpened and had nice weld quality, you could get any length, and the blades stock was from Starrett


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have bought from Spectrum Supply online. No complaints.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

+1 for Highland Hardware. I just got a Wood Slicer resaw blade today and it cut through 3" soft maple almost like butter. Very little planing was required to smooth the pieces. Tomorrow I will try it on some 6" white oak.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

R & D Bandsaw


----------



## Ives (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks! Yes, I meant to say good quality for fair price, but it just came out as 'bandsaw blades for cheap!'


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I really like the woodslicer for resawing from Highland hardware.

For regular work, I've had trouble getting Timberwolf to track correctly-may just be me, and I've had really good luck with Olson blades at a good price: http://www.olsonsaw.net/neallpropgba.html


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

I really like the woodturner's bandsaw blade from Highland hardware. It's got a wider kerf so if has way less problems with binding and blade bowing or drift in deep resawing kind of cutting.


----------



## Ives (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess I have an extra small saw, a 10" Black and Decker 9443. I need a 56-1/8×1/8 blade and not everyone seems to have them.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My favorite 1/2" re-saw blade , carbide, I get from "Supercut" for $25. Pretty cheap for a carbide blade.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

I buy Olsen blades locally from Coastal Tool


----------



## Midway (Sep 30, 2015)

I buy the 93"x1/2 3 pitch from harbora freight for $9.99 have had no problems.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Midway, you are one lucky feller. 
Bill


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Depends.

If your saw is a 'standard' size (i.e. 14") you can easily shop around on line for a pre welded blade at a bargain price.

Other saw sizes usually require the blade vendor to custom cut and weld the size you need.
Experiences vary. For me, the 'Woodslicer' has been a great resaw blade. Timber wolf and Olsen have been disappointments, living very short lives before dulling. Lately I have bought 'Lenox' blades from bandsawbladesdirect.com and been satisfied with the blades and pricing.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I like supercut.com,I had a timber wolf and it dulled to quick.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Splinter, what do you find disappointing about the Olson blades (and which model)? What I like about them for my 12" Craftsman (Rikon) is that I can easily switch blade sizes, change the bearings slightly, and I get no drift at all. I spent a fair amount of time setting it up originally (with an Olson blade) and I can move easily between blades.

I tried a Timberwolf, and it may be a fine blade, but I had major drift and I don't want to have to re-do the entire setup for one blade, so back to Olson I have gone. The Woodslicer uses my Olson setup without much poroblem.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I think you mean http://www.supercutbandsaw.com/products.html



> I like supercut.com,I had a timber wolf and it dulled to quick.
> 
> - daddywoofdawg


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Charles,

The Olsen blade(s) came with my 16" Mini-Max when purchased. They were both 4TPI 1", not aware of any other sub-branding.
I immediately had some 10" White Oak planks to resaw and both blades became dull after about 30 linear feet each of cutting. I had been reading some good reviews for the TImberwolf branded blades and ordered an identical resaw blade and a 1/2" 'general purpose". The resaw blade failed after about the same amount of cutting. The 1/2 blade is still fine, but that is used for entirely different style of cuts. I finally ordered a Highland Hardware wood slicer and easily finished my White Oak resawing and have cut much much more since then.

My wide Timberwolf also had to be compensated for lots of drift. Currently all my other blades just require a guide bearing adjustment when swapping, like your situation.

I would love to have two saws setup (resawing and general cutting) just to avoid any time 'wasted' doing blade changes…

Bandsaws seem very picky, probably since they are used in so many different ways. I have no doubt that some blades work perfectly fine on some saws with some users and are total failures in other circumstances.


----------



## Woodendeavor (Apr 7, 2011)

I buy all of mine from Hal Taylor at http://buyfromawoodworker.com/


----------



## AHuxley (Apr 22, 2009)

> A "bandsaw blade" SPAM is a great addition to any workshop, so much so that it should be your first choice when it comes to cutting timber as it's safe, easy to set up and use, and is extremely versatile.
> 
> - RoyArrowsmmith


And we have a spammer…


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You guys that like the Woodlsicer (I do, as well) might consider buying the BladeRunner from Louis Iturra. He makes them from the same blade stock as the Woodslicer, is cheaper and has a broader selection of widths and tooth count. Apparently HH copyrighted the Woodslicer name, so louis had to use a different name.


----------



## RosyA (Dec 13, 2018)

The WoodfordWoodworking tools is best place to buy bandsaw blades with cheap Cost .get more info @ Woodfordtooling.


----------



## richinva (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried the Woodslicer, Woodturner and TW blades, couldn't get them to last and was disappointed with the cut. Switched to these guys years ago and am very pleased. https://www.bandsawbladesdirect.com They use Lenox blade material. I use the DieMaster 2 bi-metal blades. Also cuts in green wood very well.

Cheap? A bandsaw blade isn't the place to cut corners, unless you don't use it very much.


----------

